# Wsup yall



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

COLOR=orange]Aye....wsup yall playas Holla Back.....o yeah..nissan forums...I got a 240sx....needs tranny work but its still...a good car...YES.................[/COLOR]


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

Did i just make myself look black???^^^^^ lol..well im not im just saying wsup to NISSAN!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

zugoi said:


> *Did i just make myself look black???^^^^^ *


yes. yes u did.  welcome to nissan forums


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

lol...yea u did..welcome bro


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

seems like he's trying the copy the tru playa here  


me


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

everybody knows that kevin is the master of the thuganomics


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *everybody knows that kevin is the master of the thuganomics  *



Fasho! lol jp


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

wait...how the hell did u get my name?..


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

How's this for a signature (got it from a guy at Club4ag):

"Drifting has a rice filter, it's called Skill."


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Gripen said:


> *"Drifting has a rice filter, it's called Skill." *


:cheers: very true :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

thats got to be one of the best quotes ive heard in awhile


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Gripen said:


> *How's this for a signature (got it from a guy at Club4ag):
> 
> "Drifting has a rice filter, it's called Skill." *



me no get it


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

Cuz it ppl think drifting is easy and its a stupid fob or rice rocket thing. They dont noe its hard and it takes SKILLS and its not like anyone can do it... ..in other words drifting isnt reckless.. its an art 

WOO thats going in my PROfILE!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

hey, zugoi. in your signature, what is q|00|p ? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kinda looks like face to me.. "q" and "p" being the ears and the "00" being the eyes.. am i right??


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i thought it was a face to...cant tell :/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

its a ghost boxing  


<( '-' )7


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

yeah.its a face


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

or it could be a guy giving a thumbs up LOl but i say its a face


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thumbs don't go in that direction =/


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

well... i'm sure if you break them in the right places and position them the right way....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you would have to break ur whole hand, since the fact ur thumbs are at the bottom of ur hand and in that picture they are at the top

ouch...

:jump:


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Ehh, screw it. Just take a bat to them and pray to god that it'll come out that way on the first hit...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll be the one using the bat


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

it could just one of those "cute" cartoon drawing things... so it looks like its a "cute" thumbs up?...like its sideways? or something


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

doesn't look cute to me


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

b ^_^ d

how's this version?


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

or...the chinese version....q| - - |p


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

lol, im chinese...so it doesnt count a racist !!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just use this one =]

its coo =P

>.< <<<chinese


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

(_(o) <---how about that? any guesses?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

TIE Bomber?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

it's a roll of toilet paper actually.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

ahh, i see it now.


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

(>00)> <-- that looks cool too .. looks like a ghost going for some P****


----------



## zugoi (Aug 21, 2003)

going for some pies! ......what did u think i said?..


----------

